# my 1 yr old just ate some scented candle!!!??



## mummyof3babas

i turned away for a split second and he was munchin on a scented tea light can it hurt him??


----------



## misspriss

Probably not. You could always call the doctor or healthline and ask though.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio has bitten every single one of my yankee votives! Literally. He found the drawer where they live and had a great time bitng every one. I thought he was happily playing with his blocks!!!! 
I called 111 just to be sure but they said as long as he hasn't eaten a whole large candle he is going to be fine and to just give him a drink to wash away the nasty taste :)
Hope this puts your mind at ease x


----------



## MrsPear

At worst I think he would get tummy ache/be sick if he'd eaten enough of it. From the sounds of it he hardly even got a taste so I wouldn't be at all worried xx


----------



## SaraEmily

Eliza did this once. I called poison control and they said it'd be fine, her stomach acid would dissolve the wax.


----------



## mummyof3babas

thanks girls!:) more at ease now&#55357;&#56842; he only nibbled a lil bit x


----------



## MummyMana

I'm pretty sure imogen has eaten the equivalent of a whole crayon in her time, I can't imagine crayon is much different from candle :) I tend to find kids eat more non food items than actual food hehe


----------

